# Casio PAW2000 series bands



## igneous (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a Casio Pathfinder PAW2000T-7V watch. The watch itself is fantastic, but I don't like the band. It's much looser than I would prefer, but taking out 1 link from the band makes it too tight.

I am therefore interested in any other non-titanium (resin, nylon, leather or anything else) band which is compatible with that watch. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Zulus with an adaptor, G-shock or Walt adaptors~I'd stay away from Natos as they tend to look to thin on Pathfinders, cheers! ;-)


----------



## igneous (Nov 22, 2008)

What are Zulu straps? Could you recommend someone online shop that has a good selection of different bands and adapters?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Beau8 said:


> Zulus with an adaptor, G-shock or Walt adaptors~I'd stay away from Natos as they tend to look to thin on Pathfinders, cheers! ;-)


:rodekaart Please explain this - I am, frankly at a loss to understand what you are saying :-s

No adapters are required for a Zulu to be used on the PAW2000. G-Shock adapters and Walt's EcoZilla adapters will NOT fit this watch, and are NOT required.

Just about any 22mm strap/bracelet that can accept the 22x2.2mm screwbar tubes used on the PAW2000 will work - WITHOUT ADAPTERS :-!

HTH


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

igneous said:


> What are Zulu straps? Could you recommend someone online shop that has a good selection of different bands and adapters?


Here's a link to Zulu straps and other 22mm straps at Panatime, a great online source for straps: http://panatime.com/22dist.html

You can also search these forums for "Zulu" and be overwhelmed with information about the 2-ring and 4-ring versions of this style strap.

Here's a gratuitous pic of my PAW2000T on a 4-ring 22mm Zulu:










HTH


----------



## igneous (Nov 22, 2008)

gaijin said:


> :rodekaart Please explain this - I am, frankly at a loss to understand what you are saying :-s
> 
> No adapters are required for a Zulu to be used on the PAW2000. G-Shock adapters and Walt's EcoZilla adapters will NOT fit this watch, and are NOT required.
> 
> ...


However, it seems that using a 22mm wide strap would require me to get rid of those grey plastic round things which, I find, add quite a lot of comfort to wearing the watch.

I used calliper to measure the strap width required to keep those inserts in, and it's 17mm. The stock titanium band is also 17mm wide where it connects to the watch itself, and expands right after the screwbar.

I am not too fond of bands with holes, my ideal strap would probably be made of kevlar and use Velcro to adjust strap diameter. However, finding a kevlar "Velcro-powered" band which is 22 or even 24mm wide at the wrist, but is 17mm at watch join points is proving to be a rather difficult. I may have to look at custom strap makers...


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

igneous said:


> However, it seems that using a 22mm wide strap would require me to get rid of those grey plastic round things which, I find, add quite a lot of comfort to wearing the watch.
> 
> I used calliper to measure the strap width required to keep those inserts in, and it's 17mm. The stock titanium band is also 17mm wide where it connects to the watch itself, and expands right after the screwbar.
> 
> I am not too fond of bands with holes, my ideal strap would probably be made of kevlar and use Velcro to adjust strap diameter. However, finding a kevlar "Velcro-powered" band which is 22 or even 24mm wide at the wrist, but is 17mm at watch join points is proving to be a rather difficult. I may have to look at custom strap makers...


Yes, you would have to remove those "grey plastic round things" or "winglets" to make any one-piece strap work - even a 17mm strap.

The reason for this is that a one-piece strap would force the winglets away from the case back and make the watch uncomfortable to wear.

The winglets would work with a 17mm two-piece strap that does not have a part that passes behind the watch, but that would limit one to 17mm.

I have found the watch to be very comfortable without the winglets, but if you feel you must keep them, then limit your search to 17mm two-piece straps.

HTH


----------



## igneous (Nov 22, 2008)

I would actually prefer a 2-piece strap. Now I just need to find a place to buy 22-24mm wide 2-piece straps that are notched for 17mm lugs...


----------



## Teelis (Oct 24, 2009)

igneous said:


> I would actually prefer a 2-piece strap. Now I just need to find a place to buy 22-24mm wide 2-piece straps that are notched for 17mm lugs...


I'm looking for the same thing


----------



## Teelis (Oct 24, 2009)

Any tips for removing the screwbar? I tried holding two flat head screw drivers, one in each hand, and turning, but no luck. I was not sure if I should turn left or right--not sure which side I should be turning either?

Also my method felt very clumsy, Are there any good tools I can buy that would make this process easier?


----------



## owen1939 (Nov 1, 2008)

I felt that way two nights ago!o|

One came loose with fair effort, but the other was a beast! I turned the left screw counterclockwise and it finally came loose! 

I agree, an easier way for sure! I used the two screwdriver dance too. About took a hunk of flesh off!

It doesn't help when your wife keeps saying, "Are you sure you know what your doing"?:rodekaart

Good luck!


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

I know this post is old, but if the person is still around, I'm curious why you didnt use the fine adjustments in the clasp? Pretty much any size can be made between these and the links.


----------



## Sportcat (May 16, 2006)

So, is the two-piece band recommended for the PAW2000? If so, what width?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

gaijin said:


> Yes, you would have to remove those "grey plastic round things" or "winglets" to make any one-piece strap work - even a 17mm strap.
> 
> The reason for this is that a one-piece strap would force the winglets away from the case back and make the watch uncomfortable to wear.
> 
> ...


Alternatively fit a two piece Zulu and notch the strap, fit a 22mm or 24mm and retain the "winglets" ;-)

Q-6


----------



## Sportcat (May 16, 2006)

What two-piece width is needed without the "winglets?"

20mm?
22mm?
24mm?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

Do the Zulu bands simply slide under the screw bars and watch or are they somehow attached to the screw bar? If they just slide under, what stops the watch from sliding on the strap? :think:


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anything goes on the 2K, i made this one specifically for it.


----------



## pindu (Mar 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Anything goes on the 2K, i made this one specifically for it.


You need to get a 5K ;-)

Q-6


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Anything goes on the 2K, i made this one specifically for it.


Shane,

I managed to find this thread so I figured I'd take my questions public. Really nice work on this strap. What was your starting point, i.e. did you use a donor strap and notch it or did this start from scratch?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

gloster said:


> Shane,
> 
> I managed to find this thread so I figured I'd take my questions public. Really nice work on this strap. What was your starting point, i.e. did you use a donor strap and notch it or did this start from scratch?


Made specifically for this 2000.


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

Other bands? I need some ideeas too .


----------



## willydigger (Dec 20, 2009)

I went to Modena for their silicone straps. I tried the flat black band first. It looked okay, but it was missing something. I tried to "modify" it by trimming the sides to allow the "winglets" to still fit, but I hated it. I then went to the Modena flat with light pattern. The pics below show that style. I like it much better than the flat. It has a conservative pattern to add a little texture and the band that attaches to the watch is thicker so it fills in nicely.









































































My only complaint is the notches in the band where the deployment clasp is mounted. It lets the clasp bend too far upsetting the nice round design. Also notice in the below pic how the band gets thicker as it gets closer the watch case.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice pictures and write up Willy :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

The best and most comfortable I found is this one:


----------



## pspgamer (Mar 18, 2010)

little mod to the strap,i use my gshock velcro band


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

These all look like rather comfortable alternatives to the original strap!

To remove the supplied band, I guess you have to unscrew the screws and then push out the hollow tube, is that right? Does the tube just push or is there something more to it?

EDIT - never mind, you just push


----------



## stuehler (Feb 9, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but anyone searching for a nice strap upgrade for their PAW2000 is likely to come across it (as did I). So, I thought I'd share a photo of my new strap.

Got this beauty (a "Heavy Duty NATO") from the fine folks at Crown & Buckle.

For what it's worth, I thought I'd share a story about my experience.

I decided to try this NATO strap on my Casio, but also wanted to try one on my Pebble. So, I ordered two, both in 22mm.

When I received the straps about 4 days later, one of the straps was the wrong size (18mm). So, I emailed Crown & Buckle, and asked for an address so I could exchange the strap.

They responded within an hour; told me I could KEEP the strap, and they'd send out the correct one right away.

Two days later, I received the correct strap, along with an ADDITIONAL strap as "compensation for my inconvenience."

(Any inconvenience on my part was trivial... like most watch collectors, I'm rarely in a rush...)

So obviously - I'm very impressed by the way C&B runs their business. First-class customer service all the way.

Plus, the straps are all beautiful. I really like the regular duty NATO, but LOVE the Heavy Duty NATO.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought this strap for my PRG-200 before the watch arrived even:










But as it turns out I picked the wrong color (I really thought it was going to be a black & yellow watch from the adds I'd seen until it arrived, but it's more of a lime green irl) and for comfort I actually prefer the original strap that came with the watch:










Not sure what it is made off or how long it will last but it's very comfy & not too ugly, at least not to me. The bright colored elastic strap that came with the watch too is also pretty nice, but it's a bit warm for this time a year & it also makes the total package too thick to fit underneath my leathers (I ride a motorcycle for transportation).

Also, I still haven't been able to loosen the screw-bars on mine :roll: :-x :-s


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

I know it isn't what you asked, but in addition to taking links out, there is a fine adjustment on the watch. Where the band connects to the latch portion you can see there are 3 tiny holes. You can move the band in any of these. Between these and removing/adding links you have quite a bit more fine adjustment than most any resin band. 

That being said if you want to go with a mil strap, Panatime has a ton of them with good price and service. Probably others as mentioned I've only dealt with panatime personally.


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

This is an old thread but adding my two cents for those searching this later...

Here is the band I put on my PAW2000, its a stainless steel, black PVD coated band I got from strapcode.com. I love this kind of band because it is very comfortable - and can be easily adjusted by popping open the lock on one side of the clasp, sliding it backward or forward, and popping the lock back down again. All you need is a small screwdriver or knife to pop open the lock on the clasp. I have used these kind of straps for years and I have found them to be very secure as well.


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

Also I shared my experience on taking out the screws in another thread if you have that question...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/pathfinder-paw-2000-why-cant-i-get-these-screws-out-914558.html


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

great...wish the prw 3000 had same lug width and structure as prw 2000!but you cant have it all.can you


----------



## SilentSoaring (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, 

a little bit old thread, but I have a short question still-

are the lugs to which the spring bar connects made from plastic or from steel?
i.e. the strap is held by the plastic or the metal part of the watch body.

WTB one and, researching the forum I saw a post about a failure of gw-9400 strap lugs, in which the plastic part that holds the strap screws broke off.
and that supposed to be the most durable G-shock...

so I thought would it not be better to buy a watch in which the strap is connected to part of body made from metal instead.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

SilentSoaring said:


> Hi,
> 
> a little bit old thread, but I have a short question still-
> 
> ...


The lugs on the PAW2000T are made of plastic, the same as the main body of the watch. Here is a pic of the components used to attach a strap to the body of the watch:










The bodies of all the PAW2000 watches, and their lugs, are all plastic.

HTH


----------



## SilentSoaring (Aug 5, 2014)

THX GAIJ.

exactly what I was looking for.


----------

